# Replace multiple values in single column in one step in Power query



## muthuji (Jan 26, 2022)

Dear All, 
I am new to Power Query and want to replace multiple values in a single step by editing the M code for the replacement step. 


97Â° 36' 30.5" (?)

In the above value I want to replace the "Â°" and "(?)" in single step.

and my step code is following: 

= Table.ReplaceValue(#"Renamed Columns4","Â°","",Replacer.ReplaceValue,{"Latitude - Copy"})

Please guide.


----------



## JGordon11 (Jan 26, 2022)

```
Table.TransformColumns(#"Renamed Columns4", {"Latitude - Copy", each Text.Replace(Text.Replace(_,"Â°",""),"(?)","" )})
```


----------



## muthuji (Feb 20, 2022)

Dear *JGordon11*, I am grateful to you for the solution. 
Can I get two more solutions in the same step as follows:

1) 97*Â°* 36*' *30.5*" (?)* : What will be the code for replacing all *the Green* characters viz"Â°" , " ' ", and " "(?)" in a single step.

2) Can we split this column in the same code with "SPACE" as a delimiter?


----------



## muthuji (Feb 20, 2022)

JGordon11 said:


> ```
> Table.TransformColumns(#"Renamed Columns4", {"Latitude - Copy", each Text.Replace(Text.Replace(_,"Â°",""),"(?)","" )})
> ```


Dear *JGordon11*, I am grateful to you for the solution.
Can I get two more solutions in the same step as follows:

1) 97*Â°* 36*' *30.5*" (?)* : What will be the code for replacing all *the Green* characters viz"Â°" , " ' ", and " "(?)" in a single step.

2) Can we split this column in the same code with "SPACE" as a delimiter?


----------



## shaowu459 (Feb 20, 2022)

```
= Table.AddColumn(Source,"new",each List.Accumulate({"Â°","'",""" (?)"},[Data],(x,y)=>Text.Replace(x,y,"")))
```





```
= Table.AddColumn(Source,"new",each Text.Split(List.Accumulate({"Â°","'",""" (?)"},[Data],(x,y)=>Text.Replace(x,y,""))," "))
```


----------

